

Awesome .htaccess Trick for Redirecting All Traffic When Working on a Site - Modernnomad84
http://www.bradleyspencer.com/2010/awesome-htaccess-trick-for-redirecting-all-traffic-when-working-on-a-site/

======
spokey
I had high hopes on reading the title, but as noted in TFA, this only really
works if none of your users ever bookmark a page or follow a link from Google
or another website.

He's using a very limited definition of "all traffic", namely "all traffic to
the homepage or a 404 page".

